# username in SSH access to WP10



## danpio (Aug 20, 2015)

What is the username  to access via SSH in Windows Phone 10 , I discovered that there is an active port 22 ssh works. The password is displayed on the screen in the developer pairing options


----------



## danpio (Aug 20, 2015)

danpio said:


> What is the username  to access via SSH in Windows Phone 10 , I discovered that there is an active port 22 ssh works. The password is displayed on the screen in the developer pairing options

Click to collapse



The password is displayed on the screen in the developer pairing options


----------



## snickler (Aug 21, 2015)

It's Sirepuser, but unfortunately they're using cert pinning for the SSH, so if you try accessing it you'll be treated with a pretty message.

Now what SSH is used for is for Windows 10 app deployment (When you enable Device Discovery for winappdeploycmd and for the wconnect app).


----------



## danpio (Aug 25, 2015)

snickler said:


> It's Sirepuser, but unfortunately they're using cert pinning for the SSH, so if you try accessing it you'll be treated with a pretty message.
> 
> Now what SSH is used for is for Windows 10 app deployment (When you enable Device Discovery for winappdeploycmd and for the wconnect app).

Click to collapse



WTF so close ...   but thanks !!

ssh [email protected]
Permission denied ([email protected],publickey).

I try connect  to adbd server from mac os in WP10


----------



## snickler (Aug 25, 2015)

I got around this. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...de-filesystem-access-sftp-windows-10-t3185766


BTW, don't try connecting via SSH as they don't have an actual shell. If you're using a mac, you'll need to pass the private key along with your request.


----------

